# Chuck help-SuperNova2/Nova G3/Barracuda 3??



## LandfillLumber (Mar 19, 2009)

lokking at a chuck I need help.I had been set on the Barracuda from Amazon for about $170,but craft supplies has a deal going on the SuperNova2 and Nova G3.Question whats the real difference in those3 to chucks(novas)The supervova is a little bigger/heavy duty???They have a deal going that you get 4 sets of jaws free with either chuck so this makes it the same price as a Barracuda chuck or close to it.I do like the pin jaws you get with the Barracuda,but if the novas are that much better I like quality over anything.Thanks,Victor


----------



## marcruby (Mar 19, 2009)

Victor;

I think the SN2's are better than the barracuda's but there's room for disagreements there.  The G3 is really a lighter version of the SN2 - aimed ad people who want to spend less but do just about the same things.  If you read the Teknatools site carefully you'll find that the G3's are actually rated for more weight than the SN2's, but I think that's a misprint.

Marc


----------



## workinforwood (Mar 19, 2009)

I have the supernova midi chuck.  I don't know much about them, but you're welcome to look it over.  I have the cole jaws too.  I don't have the best luck holding anything in it, but I wouldn't argue if someone told me it was due to user error.


----------



## marcruby (Mar 19, 2009)

Jeff;

Bring up the tailstock to hold something in the cole jaws.  They provide torque but not a lot of lateral strength.  When you back the tailstock off (say for the last few cuts on the base) try to keep the cutting pressure towards the headstock.

Of course, I figured all that out after I bought a vacuum chuck.

Marc



workinforwood said:


> I have the supernova midi chuck.  I don't know much about them, but you're welcome to look it over.  I have the cole jaws too.  I don't have the best luck holding anything in it, but I wouldn't argue if someone told me it was due to user error.


----------



## GaryMadore (Mar 19, 2009)

I have always, always, always told people who ask that question to go for the Barracuda 2 (special gold-plated edition, even) because it comes with EVERYTHING you need to turn ANYTHING. (well, almost)

BUT....

There's another thread on this forum describing a current offer by CSUSA where it appears that if you buy a SN2 (or Titan?) you get 4 sets of jaws with it.

Needless to say, you'd be insane to pass up on that offer.

Er, I think 

Cheers!

Gary (thrilled with my SN2, but I bought it before the current insane deal)


----------



## arioux (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi,
i'm not an expert but i can still be of some help.  The Barracuda is a very very good chuck "for the price" and i will recommand it to anyone anytime.  But and this is a big BUT, the offer that is actually on with Craft Supplies is a no brainer.  Go for it.  The SN is one of the best chuck around and at this price, i'm even thinking of getting an other chuck


----------



## AlanZ (Mar 19, 2009)

I have a Jet 1236 (12"x36" 3/4hp) lathe and I'm trying to decide which of the Tecknatools chucks is appropriate.

Unfortunately the CSUSA deal was over in less than a day, and I'm still looking for a good value.

In any case, would the SuperNova2 be too big a chuck, possibly detrimental to my current lathe?
Also, is the Barracuda the same size/weight as the SuperNova2 and subject to similar scruitiny?

Thanks
---------------------------------------------

Teknatools suggests (and quotes from their product pages)

- under 12" : Nova Precision Midi chuck (The NOVA Precision Midi is an ideal chuck for Mini, 
Its light weight, and with less overhang which is perfect for smaller lathe spindles. The small 1.79" body length delivers less overhang from the spindle than the larger geared Chucks, reducing stress on smaller lathe spindles.)


- 12 to 14" : Nova G3 chuck (The G3 chuck is the next generation smaller geared chuck. It's an ideal chuck for Mini, Midi and smaller lathes with up to 360mm/14" diameter swing. Provides high power geared chuck option for smaller lathes. its light weight, and with less overhang which is perfect for smaller lathe spindles. The small 1.79" body length delivers less overhang from the spindle than the larger geared Chucks reducing stress on smaller lathe spindles) 


- 14" or more: SuperNova2 chuck (This powerful and solid chuck is perfect for use on lathes with up to 20”/508mm swing. Brilliant all around geared chuck for a majority of users. 
If your lathe is less than 20” diameter swing, please have a look at either the Nova Precision Midi or the Nova G3 chucks. )


----------



## LandfillLumber (Mar 19, 2009)

The sale is over are you kidding me????Wow someone needs to learn to think ahead on ordering.So much for the sale lasting until the 31st ah???Well this will sell the deal on what to buy and from whom.Victor(a little sad)


----------



## snowman56 (Mar 19, 2009)

Victor
check out languna tool's they have a four inch for 179.


----------



## Art Fuldodger (Mar 19, 2009)

If you already have a Teknatool chuck, they still have the set of 4 jaws on sale for $89.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Mar 19, 2009)

I got the Barracuda for the price (and extra jaws) but I have a G3 also. Most of my
work it doesn't make a difference, but the G3 definitely feels more solid. And I had
the Supernova and if I'm not mistaken, they all have a solid back (good for keeping the
dust out of the gears)

I would go with a Nova for anything except price, but if they've removed that barrier
then it really *is* a no-brainer.


----------



## dalemcginnis (Mar 20, 2009)

marcruby said:


> Jeff;
> 
> Bring up the tailstock to hold something in the cole jaws.  They provide torque but not a lot of lateral strength.  When you back the tailstock off (say for the last few cuts on the base) try to keep the cutting pressure towards the headstock.
> 
> ...




Saw a video where the guy used masking tape to hold the bowl on the cole jaws.  I tried that and it works great.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Mar 21, 2009)

AllanZ - the SUpernova2 is a good chuck, and I have it on my clone of the JWL-1236...good match for that lathe...

KMS Tools in BC has it on sale quite often - kmstools.com   I think he sells on ebay too...

Andrew


----------



## marcruby (Mar 21, 2009)

Nothing wrong with doing that, but you still should bring the tailstock up for as long as you can.  A heavy bowl can tear right through the tape if the catch is a bad one.  I suppose you could use duct tape, though.

I solved most of the problem by buying a vacuum chuck.  I didn't like spending the money but I don't know what I'd do without it now.  Now I use the cole jaws to find the center (when I forget to mark it when roughing) more often then anything else.  and for shapes that aren't really round.



dalemcginnis said:


> Saw a video where the guy used masking tape to hold the bowl on the cole jaws.  I tried that and it works great.


----------

